# Sores on dogs muzzle/snout



## Mattchewone (Apr 12, 2010)

My friends dog, a collie has come up with some sores on its nose. They noticed them yesterday morning and they look really sore. Not sure what it could be, they thought it was where he might have been trying to get out the meat from a cooked bone.

Here is a picture, as you see his nose is very sore and has a slight mark on his eye also.










Thanks


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Chemical burn?


----------



## Mattchewone (Apr 12, 2010)

He hasn't as far as they know been in contacting with any chemicals or anything.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Always hard in a picture of course but. Daisy did have similar a few years back and like Hawksports thoughts I though too it looked even in the flesh like a chemical burn and rushed her in. The hair feel out completely it was bright bright red and was ozing what appeared to be a clear but oily/greasy substance. hers turned out to be some kind of allergic reaction they even did a punch biopsy. She did need steroid injections and ABs to clear it up though.

Only other though it looks like a very sever graze thats caused the lesions.
Looks sore and painful though so I would suggest a vet has a look.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

A bone won't have caused that, it'd have been closer to the nose - and surely the owners would have stopped him before he caused that much damage?

Either way it looks awfully sore and angry - I'd take him to the vets ASAP (today!) however if it is absolutely not possible under Monday, get yourself some hibiscrub from Boots, dilute until pale pink and then wash thrice daily and I'd apply some sudocreme too - but he really does need to see a vet.


----------



## OllieBob (Nov 28, 2010)

I had a collie years ago that had a sore snout like that. It was due to poultry mites. A vet visit is advisable ASAP if it is mites as they will spread.


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Doesn't look like a bone would cause that type of sore - best to get the vet to look at it as it is rather exposed and looks painful.

Poor boy - hope you get it sorted soon.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Most likely he disturbed a TOAD

You can soothe it by putting aloe vera gel on it, I would go to vet to get some anti inflammatories.

It will subside and heal over in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Redice (Dec 4, 2011)

My freinds dog had sores like that on her nose and it was thought to be..............as Smokeybear suggested..........contact with a Toad. She needed steroids etc. 

I would take the collie to the vet asap.


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Looks like the dog has scratched it, if there is irritation of the nose visit a vet to see if there is something that has been inhaled into the nose then stuck causing irritation/inflammation and or infection.

Keeping it clean will be important now to avoid secondary infection.

A collar of shame can be purchased at PAT etc or made from a firm plastic, in fact using a suitable *large clear plastic bottle *is better than the ready made opaque ones as the dog can still see what is happening around them; this will be less aggravating to the dog. (As with everything 'new' introduce it to the dog with positive association - you only get one go at a first introduction so engage brain before forcing on the dog.)


----------



## Mattchewone (Apr 12, 2010)

They have put straps on the dogs paws to stop him from scratching it further and will be taking him to the vets tomorrow so hopefully will no what it is soon!


----------

